# ECM8000 with Xenyx502



## imazed (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks to your great software and guides I have installed REW and have learned a lot.
I bought an ECM8000 mic and Xenyx502 as this set up has been recommended elswhere in this forum.
My problem is that I can't get the mic to work.
I Unplugged the mic and looked for a phantom voltage on pins of the xlr conector - there is nothing.
Can anyone tell me :-
Are there two versions of the Xenyx502? One with phantom supply and one without or is my test telling us nothing?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Xenyx502 Manual p.8

You have to turn phantom power on.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Are there two versions of the Xenyx502? One with phantom supply and one without ?


- Yes, the older 502 didn't have phantom power . 
- If you bought yours new recently, take it back & exchange it for more current product ( you must have gotten old stock ) .
- To the best of my knowledge, there's no visual difference between the old & new .

<> EarlK


----------



## imazed (Nov 30, 2010)

There is no Switch to turn it on!


----------



## imazed (Nov 30, 2010)

Earl,
Thanks, very helpful. Unfortunately cannot return it as I have had it for over a year.
At least I won't waste time trying to get it working. I will source another Phantom supply.
Thanks again


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Quite frankly, all of the phantom power modules of which I am aware cost more than a _new _Xenyx502.

Buy a new unit and try to turn this one over on EBay or Craigslist.


----------



## imazed (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks , I had just about come to the same conclusion so I will take your advice.


----------

